# Euskara: Jauregui



## mbarterlarri

Hola, alguien sabe qué significa el apellido "Jaúregui" en vasco? Gracias

Salut, y a-t-il de membres français qui soient originaires du Pays Basque français dans ce forum? J'espère que oui car j'ai besoin d'aide avec le mot basque "Jaúregui". C'est en fait un nom de famille. Quelqu'un sait ce qu'il veut dire? Merci beacoup.


----------



## compass2006

Significa "palacio".


----------



## ordequin

Y va sin tilde.


----------



## pickypuck

mbarterlarri said:
			
		

> Salut, y a-t-il de membres français qui soient originaires du Pays Basque français dans ce forum? J'espère que oui car j'ai besoin d'aide avec le mot basque "Jaúregui". C'est en fait un nom de famille. Quelqu'un sait ce qu'il veut dire? Merci beacoup.


 
Te paso este enlace que puede que te sirva de ayuda.

¡Olé!


----------



## belén

Hola,

He movido la consulta al foro de "Otros idiomas" ya que la consulta es sobre el euskera.
Saludos,
Belén


----------



## mbarterlarri

Muchas gracias a todos. Es la primera vez que escribía en este foro y estoy realmente impresionado por la calidad y la rapidez de las respuestas.


----------



## mbarterlarri

ordequin said:
			
		

> Y va sin tílde.



Entonces el acento va en la e, es decir debe pronunciarse "JaurEgui"? Muchas gracias.


----------



## Clicko

La pronunciación es jAuregui . Las vocales AU forman un diptongo


----------



## ordequin

mbarterlarri said:
			
		

> Entonces el acento va en la e, es decir debe pronunciarse "JaurEgui"? Muchas gracias.


Si el nombre se escribe en Euskera va sin tilde, ya que en este idioma las tildes se ponen únicamente encima de algunas consonantes. Pero eso es otro tema, ya que además tampoco pueden considerarse tildes propiamente dichas, por no incidir en el acento prosódico, sino tan sólo afectar a fonemas consonantes.
En fín, si se escribe a la manera castellana, puedes poner la tilde sobre la "a". "Jáuregui".
A la manera vasca, la palabra es llana, como bien apuntas. A la castellana, huelga decir que esdrújula.
Saludos para todos.


----------



## Claudi_Etcheverry

Hola a todos:

No olvidemos que en euskera la "u" no es necesaria detrñas de la "g" como en castellano. Escrito en euskera, Otegi suena otegui y no oteji. 

En muchos países, la grafía original en euskera se cambió, como mi apellido (Euskadi norte) y los franceses lo escribían etcheverry en vez del etxeberri original (etxe: casa, berri: nueva)

Por eso en euskera, y con acento prosódico (no escrito) en la E, debería escribirse Jauregi.

¡Agur!

Claudi (Barcelona)


----------

